# medial femoral condyle osteochondral defect/lesion



## Melanie Daugherty

I am just curious as to what icd-9 other coders would use for this.  I used 733.99.  Thanks!


----------



## Frosty

That's the one I've been using, especially if it's an old injury or an injury is not mentioned.  But if it's a very current injury of the cartilage, does anyone think 836.0 would be appropriate since it states "Tear of medial cartilage or meniscus of knee, current" - note the "or".  Thanks.


----------



## encoderpro

*lesion of the condyle of the femur.*

I'm just quickly thinking about 733.90 ...just a thought. take a look at it.


----------



## Melanie Daugherty

I looked at 733.90; that code is for disorder of bone and cartilage unspecified; in this case, since the disorder _is _specified, I think 733.99 would be more appropriate.  Thanks for the response


----------

